# Suche Grafikprogramm / Millimeterpapier / einzelne Kästchen mit Farbe ausfüllen



## Guido&Light (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo @all   ! 

Da ich in Grafiksachen ein Anfänger bin hoffe ich auf Eure Erfahrung ! 

Ich suche ein Grafikprogramm wo man Millimeterpapier als Vorlage hat.
Es sollten immer 8x8 Kästchen sein die ich dann mit unterschiedlicher Farbe ausfüllen kann. Also jedes einzelne Kästchen muß man ausfüllen können.

Ausducken sollte auch möglich sein, das Millimeterpapier müßte  auch mit ausgedruckt werden.

Kennt einer so ein Programm  

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß Guido


----------



## RS9999 (19. Juni 2006)

Da könnte ich Dir CorelDRAW empfehlen. Gibt es je nach Version und Ausstattung bereits für € 20.-. Informiere Dich einfach im Internet nach CorelDRAW Version 11.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Benutze doch am besten mal die boardeigene Suchfunktion, da wirst Du unter anderem
auf folgenden Thread stoßen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/207427-millimeterpapier-mit-corel-draw-10-a.html

Gruß


----------



## Guido&Light (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo RS9999   & Markus Kolletzky  ,

mit Corel habe ich schon probiert und komme damit nicht zurecht.

Auch hatte ich vorher die Suchfunktion benutzt und diesen Thread gelesen aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht 100% diese 8x8 Kästchen über eine komplette D4 Seite einzurichten und dann die Kästchen zufüllen da sich entweder die Kästchen beim anklicken verschieben oder das Füllen nicht funktioniert wenn ich gruppiere und das wieder aufhebe.

Daher meine Anfrage ob es noch ein anderes Programm gibt außer Corel wo so ein Millimeterpapier schon eingerichtet ist und man quasi "nur" noch Füllen kann. 

Trotzdem danke für die Tipps.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Lade Dir doch die von josDesign bereit gestellten PDFs runter und versuche es damit.


----------



## Guido&Light (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Markus Kolletzky  ,

auch das habe ich schon versucht kann aber das Millimeterpapier nicht in Corel Draw inportieren.

Gruß Guido


----------

